# ICD-10 Proficiency Exam Preparation



## Medical_Coder (Sep 12, 2010)

What methods can certified coders take to accurately prepare for the ICD-10 proficiency exam? Will there be an ICD-10 proficiency exam study guide created for preparation of this exam? Just wanted to get in preparation mode for this proficiency exam. Any and all information regarding this matter is truly appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## bstephen (Jan 4, 2011)

*ICD-10 Preparation*

I have seen no advertisement of books out for ICD-10 prep.  Prpbably because the code set is still in "draft" so people are not willing to publish books that will need to be updated.  I have not seen an AAPC book yet.  Maybe in 2012 when the code set is frozen to new changes.   Hope this helps


----------

